# Howdy! New to beekeeping in N.E. Texas



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## ldh1006 (Nov 12, 2011)

2 b a real b keeper u will learn all of your life.....if u r lucky u may b come a real b keeper.....enjoy and wecolme 2 a unique family....i feel honored 2 hang out with such people....b keepers r the neatest people in the world.,,,but that is just my opinion.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Molly! Persistence is pretty real beekeeping! Don't give up!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome Molly. Lot's of Texas beekeepers feel your pain. I hope you have a better year next year!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome Molly! There are some really smart beekeepers on here. One day I hope to be one of them, but for now I just keep coming back.

When you can't get a plant to grow, they call it black thumb disease. What is it when your bees get robbed out, etc?


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jayoung21 (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You'll find such a great wealth of knowledge and advice here. Btw, if you have bees you're a real beekeeper.


----------

